# Page d'accueil



## Locke (27 Mai 2014)

Et c'est reparti, je ne peux plus me connecter sur la page d'accueil, alors que pour les forums ça passe tous les jours.

Ce bug est apparu depuis la maintenance d'hier.


----------



## Anthony (27 Mai 2014)

Comme on le dit dans l'article d'annonce, ça peut arriver, parce qu'on a cassé le lien entre les forums et les sites. Deux solutions : 


réessayer deux ou trois fois*;
réinitialiser le mot de passe.

Voilà !


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2014)

Ok, j'ai recommencé plusieurs fois et...



> Désolé, il y a eu plus de 20 essais de connexion ratés pour ce compte. Il a été temporairement bloqué. Recommencer plus tard ou faites une demande de nouveau mot de passe.



...pas de problème sur le forum, c'est quand même bizarre.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Et c'est reparti, je ne peux plus me connecter sur la page d'accueil, alors que pour les forums ça passe tous les jours.
> 
> Ce bug est apparu depuis la maintenance d'hier.



Idem pour moi, impossible de me connecter aux 2 sites ! depuis la maintenance !



Anthony a dit:


> Comme on le dit dans l'article d'annonce, ça peut arriver, parce qu'on a cassé le lien entre les forums et les sites. Deux solutions :
> 
> 
> réessayer deux ou trois fois*;
> ...



Essayé de multiples fois ne change rien !
réinitialiser le mot de passe: Lequel ? je ne me sers d'aucun mot de passe pour aller sur le site. (il est sur la page daccueil ce mot de passe à saisir ? )


----------



## Anthony (27 Mai 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ok, j'ai recommencé plusieurs fois et...



Je remonte aux développeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)

idem
forum OK...mais
j'ai du changer les pseudos et mots de passes sur les 2 sites
maintenant ça fonctionne


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2014)

C'est curieux. On dirait que le site est reparti sur une ancienne base de données car, quand je demande à changer de mot de passe, ça n'envoie pas de message vers l'adresse de messagerie définie dans mon profil.
Je crains que cela ne l'envoie à une ancienne adresse, sur des serveurs qui n'existent plus depuis... pas mal de temps !

Tsss... Ces informaticiens, alors !


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2014)

Je ne peux toujours pas me connecter sur la page d'accueil, même en ayant changé 2 fois de mot de pesse.


----------



## Toximityx (7 Juin 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne peux toujours pas me connecter sur la page d'accueil, même en ayant changé 2 fois de mot de pesse.



Bonjour Locke,

Tu as bien reçu les courriels de nouveau mot de passe ?


----------



## Anthony (10 Juin 2014)

Et si ça coince vraiment, passe un mail à dev@mgig.fr, que les devs regardent. On a eu quelques pertes, visiblement.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2014)

Anthony a dit:


> Et si ça coince vraiment, passe un mail à [B]devàmgig.fr[/B], que les devs regardent. On a eu quelques pertes, visiblement.



Une adresse mail en toutes lettres 
Il me semble que ce n'est pas conseillé, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

ça risque quoi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> ça risque quoi ?



Se faire spammer


----------



## Anthony (10 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Se faire spammer



Heureusement qu'on paye pour un fournisseur avec de bons filtres anti-spam, alors.


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2014)

Pas de tentative ce week end, car j'en ai profité au soleil.

Le problème est résolu, non pas en utilisant le nouveau mot de passe envoyé par email, mais en suivant le lien de demande de mot de passe _(qui ne fonctionnait plus correctement)_. Ca roule maintenant. Merci d'avoir suivi ce fil.


----------

